# Rejection of Paul



## alexanderjames (Jan 7, 2022)

I repeatedly come across people online who seem zealous for the Torah in a similar fashion to the Pharisees, and reject Paul and his writings. They claim he is at odds with the Lord Jesus Christ and the OT.

How do you think we should best approach these people and deal with this thinking?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 7, 2022)

It would be helpful if you supplied some reference to the accusations. What you are stating sounds similar to the New Paul Perspective where N. T. Wright, Peter Leithart, Mark Horne, James Jordan and the Auburn Avenue guys put new interpretations on Justification and Covenant Theology. What is it they called that fiasco?


----------



## chuckd (Jan 7, 2022)

alexanderjames said:


> I repeatedly come across people online who seem zealous for the Torah in a similar fashion to the Pharisees, and reject Paul and his writings. They claim he is at odds with the Lord Jesus Christ and the OT.
> 
> How do you think we should best approach these people and deal with this thinking?


Where do they say he is at odds? Most of the people I know that are zealous for the Torah like you describe don't reject Paul and always point out the scripture that he upholds the law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osnah (Jan 7, 2022)

Hebrews Roots Movement?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexanderjames (Jan 7, 2022)

Not limited to the Hebrew Roots movement, those that is definitely a proponent. 
I will give two examples. 


The first example:
I will give a couple of quotes from someone in the comment section of a video by Ligonier ministries on the subject of the role of the law. Quotes below..

“the fact is that the church teaches a Pauline Mystic religion and that is not the true teachings of Jesus.
During the first century, Christianity was a sect of Judaism and the gentiles entering had to learn Judaism, because, those teachings are the teachings of God.
Nothing has changed except for the lies of the Church.”

This person went on to reference Christ’s words in Matthew 5:17-20, and further said;

“Paul admitted that he lied and tricked people.. The words of God are the Torah, not what Paul taught.”
And,
“Paul was not even an apostle, he was never part of the 12.
Read in Acts 21, where Paul was punished and thrown out of the Temple for his teachings.
Follow Christ to Heaven, or follow Paul to hell.
It's just that simple.”


The second example:
I recall from a man on YouTube who has a channel called “A church without Paul”.


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCzPYUHi6uYwnlwOMlTD7Eqw/


(Please be careful not to waste your time with this channel, which can be easily done.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Jan 7, 2022)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> It would be helpful if you supplied some reference to the accusations. What you are stating sounds similar to the New Paul Perspective where N. T. Wright, Peter Leithart, Mark Horne, James Jordan and the Auburn Avenue guys put new interpretations on Justification and Covenant Theology. What is it they called that fiasco?


I think your assessment of some of these positions is reductionism at best, and total misrepresentation at worse. I'm no advocate of these various positions, however, integrity in argument is important.


----------



## JH (Jan 7, 2022)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> I think your assessment of some of these positions is reductionism at best, and total misrepresentation at worse. I'm no advocate of these various positions, however, integrity in argument is important.


Explaining why you say so would probably help a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jan 7, 2022)

He prolly was unvaxxed.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 7, 2022)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> I think your assessment of some of these positions is reductionism at best, and total misrepresentation at worse. I'm no advocate of these various positions, however, integrity in argument is important.


What? I didn't even discuss anything in a definitive way.


----------

